# Hogy került a "megbukott, mint ..."  szólásba Rottenbiller?



## franknagy

Rottenbiller Lipót, Pest polgármestere nem bukott meg, hanem az alábbi cikk szerint a kártyaasztal mellett tette le örökre a talont 1870-ben.

http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?t=9102042

Hát akkor miért mondjuk a bukott politikusokra, pártvezérekre, szövetségi kapitányokra, hogy_* "N. N. megbukott, mint Rottenbiller" *_?

Szerintem azért, mert a pergő *r*-ek és *l*-ek, és közibük ékelt rövid magánhangzók *dallamossá teszik* a nevét.


----------



## Zsanna

Még nem hallottam ezt a kifejezést.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Még nem hallottam ezt a kifejezést.


Én se ....


----------



## franknagy

A kártyások is használják a kifejezést: A magas bemondások is megbukhatnak, mint Rottenbiller.
Öcsém mácsó gőgjében nem akarta elhinni, hogy a feleségem egy-kettőre megtanult ultizni.
Bemondta a piros betlit, vagyis dupla pénzért egyet sem üt. _Letette a piros ászt a talonba, és elindult a piros királlyal, ami ugyebár úr maradt az ász letevésével._ Én voltam a második. Nyilván nem tudtam ütni. Hallgattam, mint az a bizonyos végtermék a fűben. Feleségem kontrázott, dobott egy kis pirosat. Öcsém piros betlije _már az első ütésben megbukott, mint Rottenbiller_.


----------



## kivàncsi

Ismeri valaki a kifejezést: 'Igy bolondult meg Rottenbiller is?'


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> ... Szerintem azért, mert a pergő *r*-ek és *l*-ek, és közibük ékelt rövid magánhangzók *dallamossá teszik* a nevét.


Ebben lehet valami, plusz a név kölönlegesebbé/frappánsabbá teszi magát a mondanivalót. Az, hogy megbukott Szabó és megbolondult szegény Szűcs, az sajnalátos tény, de ha _Rottenbiller _bukott meg és ráadásul meg is bolondult, az már valami ... 

A propos, az a benyomásom, hogy (a régebbi) kabaré jelentekben és humoreszkekben szokott szerepelni a _Rottenbiller utca_ is_,_ ha éppen valamilyen pesti utcát kellett kitalálni a poén kedvéért.


----------



## kivàncsi

franknagy said:


> Rottenbiller Lipót, Pest polgármestere nem bukott meg, hanem az alábbi cikk szerint a kártyaasztal mellett tette le örökre a talont 1870-ben.
> 
> Hogy bukott meg Rottenbiller?
> 
> Hát akkor miért mondjuk a bukott politikusokra, pártvezérekre, szövetségi kapitányokra, hogy_* "N. N. megbukott, mint Rottenbiller" *_?
> 
> Szerintem azért, mert a pergő *r*-ek és *l*-ek, és közibük ékelt rövid magánhangzók *dallamossá teszik* a nevét.


----------



## kivàncsi

Szoval hogy Rottenbiller megbolondult volna, arrol nem tud senki


----------



## Zsanna

Magam részéről biztos nem. 
Tekintve azonban, hogy már a címben említett kifejezéshez sem volt (a források szerint) semmi köze az ilyen nevű polgármesternek, nem lennék meglepve, ha ehhez sem. (Az általam olvasott forrás szerint egyébként az eredeti kifejezés akkor használatos, amikor _valakit valamilyen szabálytalanság elkövetésén kapnak._)

Szerintem valószínűbb, hogy az utcanév (a hozzá kapcsolódó "bolondos" történetek miatt?*) lehet inkább a kifejezések alapja, hiszen ezek jobban megmozgatják a fantáziát, mint a volt főpolgármester (kivéve annak kártyázási szenvedélyét).

* Ld. Hamrák János idevonatkozó csalását vagy Moldova novelláját (Rottenbiller u. 93/A Alkotmányos Köztársaság)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> az utcanév (a hozzá kapcsolódó "bolondos" történetek miatt?*) l
> 
> * Ld. Hamrák János idevonatkozó csalását


Hamrák János volt az, aki eladta a Rottenbiller utca macskaköveit egy baleknak?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, de nem csak "egy baleknak", hanem székesfehérvári elöljáró-féléknek.  (A pontos elnevezésükre már nem emlékszem, de a történetnek utána lehet nézni. De nem az utcaköveket adta el, hanem faanyagot a sztori szerint, amit olvastam. Itt.)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Igen, de nem csak "egy baleknak", hanem székesfehérvári elöljáró-féléknek. ... faanyagot a sztori szerint, amit olvastam)


Akkor az elöljárók voltak a balekok. A rang nem véd meg a kapzsiságtól meg a hiszékenységtől. Faanyag: volt idő, amikor fakockákkal burkolták az utakat bazalt macskakövek helyett.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen. 
De a fentiekben elsősorban az egyes számot ("_egy_ balek") próbáltam pontosítani (és másodsorban azt, hogy nem _akárkit_ vágott át, hanem több olyan embert, akiktől több körültekintés lett volna elvárható). Bár ez már lényegtelen az eredeti kérdést tekintve.


----------



## uress

Hiába laktam sokáig közel a Rottenbillerhez, egyik mondást sem hallottam soha, de ilyet találtam most: 

KÖZÖS VERSEK

Hogy bukott meg Rottenbiller?


----------

